# Review: Practicing Affirmation



## FenderPriest (Nov 7, 2011)

Today I posted a short review of a book that's really helped me out at my blog: Review: Practicing Affirmation.

Here's my concluding thoughts on it:


> This little book has been immensely helpful for me. Crabtree not only gives us a God-centered appreciation for the value of affirmation, but an application method that is God-empowered. You cannot walk away from this book thinking you’ll make much of Jesus and the reflections of him in other people in your own strength. The Spirit is necessary for the living of this material. If you want to oil the wheels of your relationships with love and grace, if you want to have better eyes to see the activity of God in others and communicate it in compelling and loving ways, if you want to learn how to simply be a better friend, Practicing Affirmation was written for people like me and you.


----------

